# Gaming pad (max 2.5k)



## Akshay (May 3, 2011)

I am looking for a gaming pad (like those with xbox / PS3, etc.) for my PC - wireless one. I would be playing crysis 2 and similar games and may be something like NFS. I have never used one before so I have no clue about the price and compatibility here.

I am using a PC with Windows 7 HP 64bit, Core i5, H67, 6850 toxic, 4GB DDR3 Gskill RAM. 

I googled for the same and came across some wireless models from Logitech and Microsoft Xbox controller. My budget is around Rs.2-2.5k and should have vibration feedback. Please advice.


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2011)

^^ get MS XBox 360 controller for windows :

Xbox 360 Wireless Controller for Windows | Microsoft Hardware


----------



## NitrousNavneet (May 4, 2011)

I have Frontech 3d gaming pad in Rs 400, It vibrates also
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/_9j2IZGCaCl8/TcDLOud61XI/AAAAAAAAAE8/zXDt2gWgNGY/s640/100_4310.jpgo>
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/_9j2IZGCaCl8/TcDLmih4zhI/AAAAAAAAAFA/4-UbrNREB_I/s512/100_4309.jpg



topgear said:


> ^^ get MS XBox 360 controller for windows :
> 
> Xbox 360 Wireless Controller for Windows | Microsoft Hardware


It looks so ugly>>>>
*www.krunker.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/08/WindowsLiveWriter/MicrosoftXbox360WirelessControllerforWin_AE26/new%20xbox%20wireless%20controller_thumb.jpg


----------



## d3p (May 4, 2011)

@NitrousNavneet: I hope you understand the difference between 

Wired & Wireless.

Microsoft Products vs Frontech Products.

2years warranty vs unknown warranty

Quality product vs elcheapo & random bsod's after frequent usages.

@OP: Go with Microsoft XBox 360 Controller Wireless or wired, both are worth of the money.


----------



## Akshay (May 4, 2011)

Thnx for the inputs everyone. Will check it out at landmark / croma store in Mumbai.


----------



## topgear (May 5, 2011)

@ *NitrousNavneet* - like d3p5kor said you can't compare a frontech PS2 clone gamepad with MS Xbox 630 controller and Op has asked for wireless controller anyway.

Another fact is a wide range of games support Xbox 360 controller and you don't have to set up it manually but that's can'tbe said about 400 bucks gamepad and personally I think that xbox 360 looks cool.

BTW, For your information - I've seen that frontech gamepad is retailing around ~ Rs. 250


----------



## ico (May 7, 2011)

yup, Xbox 360 controller wireless is what you should go for as it is supported out-of-the-box by a very wide range of games.



NitrousNavneet said:


> It looks so ugly>>>>
> *www.krunker.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/08/WindowsLiveWriter/MicrosoftXbox360WirelessControllerforWin_AE26/new%20xbox%20wireless%20controller_thumb.jpg


really? it looks as good as my avatar.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 7, 2011)

I would strongly suggest the MS X360 Controller. There are a wide variants of it from many manufacturers like from Razer, Cyborg and logitech.


----------



## Akshay (May 8, 2011)

croma, vijay sales, landmark dont seem to have xbox controller in stock. Will have to chk lamington road


----------

